# Diamanda...



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

She's a godess. Check this out.


----------



## Scott Good (Jun 8, 2009)

Ya, she is one of a kind!

I saw her live this year - it was a very intense show (but...too loud).


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't know if she was loud or not. I wanna BE her!


----------



## Scott Good (Jun 8, 2009)

danae said:


> I don't know if she was loud or not. I wanna BE her!


It wasn't her fault, she doesn't control the volume - that's the sound guy...grrrrr....

BE her, eh? completely impossible, but possibly worth trying...might be fun!

actually, i first head about her when after a show i wrote/performed, a commenter described it as a combination of "Captain Beefheart, Henri Mancini, and Diamanda Gallas" - ha! I knew the first 2, but had to find out about the third...that Bloody Sunday clip you posted was the first thing I encountered - awesome!


----------

